

FriendBinder Launched - rythie
http://blog.friendbinder.com/2009/09/friendbinder-launched.html

======
joshu
Adult FriendBinder?

------
j2d2
What makes this one better than the similar services that already exist?

------
ssn
Is it like FriendFeed? What differs?

~~~
rythie
It automatically gets your friends from the various networks and the replies
go back to those networks in the same way twitter clients work - though for
multiple networks.

I.e. it's not a social network like FriendFeed is - it's a client.

~~~
karanbhangui
I've had the idea to do this type of a site for a while, but realized backtype
kinda does (did, not sure after their rebrand) this already. How does friend
binder differ?

~~~
rythie
backtype looks like a search engine to me - we are focused on what your
friends are doing.

